# Bay Flats Lodge - Coastal Transitions



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 11, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
There are a lot of changes that take place each year surrounding the approach of fall. Summer vacation ends and the kids have to go back to school and, consequently, a lot of sportsmen stow their boats and put away their fishing gear until the following summer as they begin to prepare for the upcoming dove season, deer season, or duck and goose season. But for whatever reason, fall generally means a reduced amount of boating traffic on area bays and less fishing pressure as a direct result. But these arenâ€™t the only changes brought about by the approach of fall. There are a number of other transitions that take place at this time of the year that successful coastal anglers should make note of.

One noticeable change that generally takes place more toward the end of this month is the change in the air temperature. Thatâ€™s right, along the coastal bend region of Texas it is September when Mother Nature finally decides to turn down the thermostat on the neighborhood air conditioning system. Weâ€™re used to seeing temperatures drop from the 100â€™s to that of the 80â€™s in most cases. Granted, this September cooling period is usually brief, but the cooler temps will certainly be appreciated by everyone, including the fish.

The cooling cycle that begins this month with the approach of fall also means our bay waters should also be undergoing a greening period as an aftereffect. We should be looking for the presence of a lot of trout-green water toward the end of the month and into October, and this means artificial bait enthusiasts should begin having the time of their lives.

Higher tides are already becoming more prevalent as a result of the fall conditions that are currently approaching. With that said, anglers should keep in mind the fact that the shell in San Antonio Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, Mesquite Bay, and Carlos Bay in September and October can seldom be matched for excitement and numbers. But the shell wonâ€™t hold all of the fall trout. These higher tides of fall will also mean that anglers will be able to locate trophy trout along neighboring thick grass-to-mud transitional shorelines. A lot of us will come to find that these very spots will hold some of this seasonâ€™s largest trout right along the grassy edges of the bayâ€™s shorelines.

As September fades into October, there are other factors to take into consideration for those wishing to be proactive in their approach for success. Pay special attention to the fact that the days will be getting shorter, resulting in less hours of sunlight each day. This is a time when anglers can start transitioning to the use of dark-colored lures, and can even begin experimenting with with some suspending baits like the Corky and the Fatboy. Darker suspending lures tend to imitate a silhouette more symbolic of that of a mullet versus that of a shrimp, and the darker silhouette means better reflection of the bait against the upward sunlight. Have fun out there, and be safe!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Good redfish action Saturday morning for these guys down here at BFL on a company outing. Our boat limited-out early, and we kept catching more reds at each stop after that. Looking forward to Sunday with them. Midcoast popping corks and Waterloo rods were a big help today.

*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
A mix of clouds and sun. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low around 75F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.16 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 89F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Partial cloudiness early, with scattered showers and thunderstorms later during the night. Low 77F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Mostly clear skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 76F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%. 
*Synopsis: *
Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms can be expected to continue this morning as a weak cold front moves south through the area. The chance for showers and thunderstorms will continue this afternoon with a slight chance overnight. Weak north winds this morning will become east to southeast by late afternoon and tonight. A weak onshore flow can be expected on Monday. A weak tropical wave will move into the coastal waters by Wednesday and Thursday. As a result, rain chances will increase through Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

91116


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics continued!*

20160911


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*continued Pics*

Sept. 11, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more*

91116


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

these are all photos taken by you?


----------

